# Need offline security camera for Home



## Viswanathan (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi all,

          I want to set up a small cam in two of my rooms in home. I don't want to monitor in real time. A offline cam which records the recording in hard disk or to some storage or whatever for few hours should be fine. I just want to switch on the recording for a few hours daily and watch it later. There are some things missing and we want to check up on our maid before jumping to any conclusions. So I would be really grateful if you guys can help me with it in a minimal budget as possible..


P.S  I thought since this section deals with camera and camcorders, it would be appropriate. Please forgive me if have posted in the wrong section.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2016)

I suggest attaching an wifi IP cam..I know you dont want real time but this is a wireless webcam type which can be setup anywhere you want.

something like this - Buy CLEVERDOG WORLD'S SMARTEST PLUG &amp; PLAY WIRELESS WIFI IP P2P CCTV CAMERA - SMILEDRIVE EXCLUSIVE! Online at Low Price in India | Smiledrive Camera Reviews &amp; Ratings - Amazon.i
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61RV3RziHTL._SL1000_.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

or the cheaper suggestion will be a webcam like logitech C310 with a long USB extender from your PC.


----------



## nac (Apr 5, 2016)

If you don't want the maid to notice the camera, better go for pinhole camera. 
No, I don't have any suggestion about what models you can buy.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 5, 2016)

I will suggest you to go local market and search there, because they might have very rare one of kind cameras you never imagine, they can tell about installation guide etc etc.
 You will not find proper cam on web search..


----------



## Ayesha5676 (Jun 4, 2016)

Viswanathan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to set up a small cam in two of my rooms in home. I don't want to monitor in real time. A offline cam which records the recording in hard disk or to some storage or whatever for few hours should be fine. I just want to switch on the recording for a few hours daily and watch it later. There are some things missing and we want to check up on our maid before jumping to any conclusions. So I would be really grateful if you guys can help me with it in a minimal budget as possible..
> 
> ...




Hi Viswanathan,

I would suggest you to try on the hemispheric Q25 CCTV camera ( ~snip~ ) . This will give the appearance of a speaker and help in hiding the camera from the visibility of your maid. I don’t have much idea about backing it up on a hard disk. Please get the details from a retailer shop.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 5, 2016)

closing this thread for now, 
@OP, if you want the thread to be reopened then PM me.


----------

